
Brackets editor 1.2 released - 13years
https://github.com/adobe/brackets/wiki/Release-Notes:-1.2
======
itsbits
Sublime Vs Atom Vs Brackets...which are best in what...??...Recently switched
to Atom from Sublime ..and quiet happy with the speed and updates...

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
The answer is vim. Don't be scared of it, just dive in and you'll never want
anything else again.

~~~
joshuapants
My experience has been the opposite. I've made a number of good efforts to get
moving in vim, and for anything other than basic text editing I find it a pain
to use. I currently really like Light Table, though it's got a ways to go
before it'll be my daily.

------
snake_case
I tried Brackets once, but it was really web developer oriented from the
start. I went full Atom a couple weeks ago and I love everything about it
except its opening speed. It just took 9 seconds to open on my iMac and I
haven't installed any plugins really. Sublime opens instantly. Really hoping
the Atom devs can speed that up...

~~~
13years
I keep trying Atom, but performance is killing it. Especially multiple cursor
support. If you try changing a token that appears several hundred times,
pretty much impossible.

In brackets, it is painfully useable doing the same, but in sublime you can't
even tell you are editing hundreds of lines, it is just as fast as editing a
single line.

Javascript is now fast enough, but the DOM seems to be the roadblock. I'm
hoping one of these editors will finally make an innovative leap like react-
native did on mobile but on the desktop. Skip the DOM and use canvas or native
widgets. We should then have something mostly on par with other editors in
terms of performance.

~~~
JoelHobson
Atom just had an update this week that's supposed to have improved the DOM
interaction. It might be a bit better now.

Out of curiosity, what's your use case for changing a token that appears
several hundred times with multiple cursors? Wouldn't find and replace be more
effective?

------
igl
Maybe I give Brackets another go since its been a while...

However what I really want: AST driven auto-complete VS-style for
coffee/coco/livescript. This will probably not happen in an editor written in
JS... at least it will not be that pleasant.

~~~
adrusi
Why not, JavaScript might not be the best match for something like this, but
its better than emacs lisp in terms of performance and several emacs modes
support this.

------
leeoniya
didn't realize they use jquery. why?

------
jbeja
This, still a thing?

